

Dreamhost speaking out against SOPA - zbruhnke
http://blog.dreamhost.com/2011/11/22/dont-drop-the-soap-drop-sopa/

======
zbruhnke
I use them for domain registration, Sometimes DNS and occasionally hosting
small sites with no outages and no complaints

